# Ate All of My Goat Minerals and Attacked my Chickens



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

****?

The roosters did their jobs but whatever attacked them, ate ALL of the goat minerals I had out! It was about two cups or so of minerals.

I am thinking raccoon? It munched the roos really well but they attacked it and chased it off. 

Poor roos. They seem "okay" now but really shaken up and quite bloody.

The hens didn't get a scratch and they were sleeping with the roos, lol.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sorry Jay! I wish I knew what could have done that, and ate the goat mineral. :shrug:

Hope your roos will be okay!


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Its okay. I jsut thought it was really odd how it ate all of the minerals. Maybe it was more than one raccoon. We do have the creek on our property though, and lots of decent timber.

I'm sure they will survive. Just gotta pump lots of garlic in them and keep them dry. They are just too mean to die, LOL.

They always tried to attack us before this, now they were under foot and didn't want me to leave them, LOL.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you sure the goats didn't eat the minerals?
I know my 6 goats go through a lot of minerals.
Idk, I guess I don't know why a **** or any other animal would want to eat minerals...maybe because is has molasses in it.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think so. I checked it that night and then this morning it was empty. Pretty much licked clean. I have never seen them eat more than a few mouthfuls a day. Unless something is screwed up in their systems since last night. I dunno, lol.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Be sure to bleach wash (or some other cleaner) the mineral feeder before the goats use it again.
If it was a **** that licked it clean that could be bad. These animals carry lots of nasty diseases.
Just to be safe.


----------



## goattee22 (Nov 7, 2009)

My mom raised a few ***** that lost their mother, they were never caged and were allowed to leave as they pleased...well when they were grown they always got into the barn and into my medicine cabinet....they got into the goat minerals and they LOVE the vitamin b complex gel and nutridrench. They also killed all my chickens and i was cleaning chicken part out of water buckets every day for a week. Yep, my mom owes me big time!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like a racoon to me.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

You have to be very concerned in a situation like that. A raccoon sounds likely but it's nice to know for sure. A trail cam like what hunters use is a good way to find out what is moving around your chicken coop after dark. Throw some extra corn down for those roosters cause now they earned it! :clap:


----------

